# DIY : A really cheap but bad looking pendant Light



## bream (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello guys.....
This cost me about NT 150 dollars (roughly 6.x USD).
And the plants in this tank bubbled.
Here's the list:
1. A philips tornado ---- 115 NTD
2. A drinking water bucket ----- free
3. An E27 bulb's stand ------- I got this from an old OA lighting,it costs 15 NTD in Taiwan.
4. Silver cutting sheet-------25 NTD

the bucket's mouth is perfectly suited for the e27 stand so I didn't use any tool to screw or glue it.
Just insert the stand and install the bulb so it would be fixed.
Paste the silver cutting sheet on the cutted water bucket so it would be the reflector.

I do think this light is not so good, be it works for me for a time being.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would be VERY concerned about the whole thing falling into the tank! 
Electricity + water = bad news. 

For looks, I like the crinkle sort of look of the metal sheeting over the water bottle. That part is fine, IMO.


----------



## bream (Aug 11, 2005)

Diana K said:


> I would be VERY concerned about the whole thing falling into the tank!
> Electricity + water = bad news.
> 
> For looks, I like the crinkle sort of look of the metal sheeting over the water bottle. That part is fine, IMO.


 Thank you Diana, I should be aware of what you said, safety is the most important factor and I ignored it  ,I should make a more steady stand for the light.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

It is not safe to support a fixture by the cord. 
Find a way to attach the fixture to a bracket so it is held strongly and cannot get accidentally knocked into the water. 

Then you can keep the cord under control by clipping it to the bracket.


----------



## bream (Aug 11, 2005)

Diana K said:


> It is not safe to support a fixture by the cord.
> Find a way to attach the fixture to a bracket so it is held strongly and cannot get accidentally knocked into the water.
> 
> Then you can keep the cord under control by clipping it to the bracket.


 Thank you Diana!!


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

not bad at all. I like it


----------



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

im scared.


----------



## Transposon (Jul 16, 2005)

$6 diy, great project.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You win first place in the "Ugly & Unsafe" contest!

What's interesting in this picture?
Dirt cheap "light housing", ok. Also it is safer than a piece of plastic bottle.










And another idea a high tech for the DIY idiot inside all of us:


----------



## JEilerts (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a little baffled by those double bread thingamajigs. I saw one in a fairly swanky kitchen store... whatever happened to good old-fashioned baking sheet?



niko said:


> You win first place in the "Ugly & Unsafe" contest!
> 
> What's interesting in this picture?
> Dirt cheap "light housing", ok. Also it is safer than a piece of plastic bottle.
> ...


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

This... This is... creative... I feel like now I've seen just about everything.

Personally I think I'd pay the extra $4 for a metal dome brooding lamp, so this is one project I think I'll have to pass on


----------



## bream (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks you guys for giving me so many good advices.
Therefore I made some revises based on the advices on the device 
I'm not at home now so I can't take pictures of it until about 10 days later.
The unsteady hooks had been removed and is replaced by a ........
ok I'll take a picture that is much simpler to explain.

Thank you :yawinkle:


----------

